# Getting the new trailer today



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Picking up my new 7 x 14 V-nose today at 11:00. I slept like an 10 year old on Christmas eve. I'll be posting some pics of its transformation over the next couple weeks . This is going to be fun! :lol:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

What does one cost over your way?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

7x14 dual axle carry-on with 3/4" plywood walls and floors 2 int lights, roof vent, side door and barn doors $4,300. delivered! (210 miles.) From a dealer in Pa. (Allprowest.com.) These guys area a family run bussiness and work to do whatever to satisify you. :beer: :beer:


----------

